
Tensorflow 2.0 Preview - ccarpenterg
https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r2.0/api_docs/python/tf
======
yingw787
A guy from Google Brain came over to a Capital One meetup and talked at length
about the `autograph` module; check it out! I remember they did some neat
things with extending Python's operator overloading in order to generate
Tensorflow graph code.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks for mentioning AutoGraph - looks good! BTW, I am also at C1 (Machine
Learning team at UIUC).

------
jyrkesh
Couldn't find anything about it, but does anyone know if it supports Python
3.7 yet? Just messed around with TF yesterday on a Windows dev box, and the
version downgrade shuffle was _annoying_.

~~~
breck
Burned by the same problem. A while ago I switched to never doing any DL
without using a conda environment.

~~~
andyonthewings
At work I do DL projects in separated containers with the nvidia docker
runtime. That means I can use any combination of cuda/ubuntu/python versions
independent of the host system or other projects.

~~~
breck
I’ve tried that as well but often ran into driver issues. Conda has seemed to
work better for me.

------
minimaxir
Are the changes between ~1.13 and 2.0 finalized yet? Last I checked they were
_still_ in flux, outside of a few blog posts which state that config defaults
changed: [https://medium.com/tensorflow/whats-coming-in-
tensorflow-2-0...](https://medium.com/tensorflow/whats-coming-in-
tensorflow-2-0-d3663832e9b8)

Biggest change for me is it seems like there's more of an incentive to use
tf.keras instead of external Keras, for simplicity.

------
selljamhere
Can someone summarize the changes between 1.13 and 2.0? Given the major
version increment, I'd assume there's a major paradigm shift.

~~~
OkGoDoIt
This blog post gives a decent overview: [https://medium.com/tensorflow/whats-
coming-in-tensorflow-2-0...](https://medium.com/tensorflow/whats-coming-in-
tensorflow-2-0-d3663832e9b8)

~~~
blt
Seems like mostly changes for production users vs. researchers. Not that
there's any particular feature I'm dying for as a researcher (though a
deterministic reduce_sum would be nice). Is pytorch more directly pursuing the
"fast iteration, few assumptions" that ML researchers want?

------
_b
Is the source code available for this 2.0 preview? I'd like to look at
whatever changes there are in the C++ API.

------
dare0505
What's interesting about Google is, they can have open source products that
are hated a big % of devs (Angular) and something that doesn't have that
problem (Tensorflow).

I wonder what's the underlying issue behind this disparity. Wonder if it the
teams themselves behind those products...

~~~
netdur
Angular is hated? Angular is my only way out of Javascript fatigue, it just
works.

~~~
dylanz
It gets a lot of hate on HN when compared to React/Vue/etc, but I used it for
years and it was a breathe of fresh air coming from raw JS. I think a lot of
people on HN form opinions on software and its landscape without actually
using it or interacting with its community (outside of HN).

~~~
Etheryte
According to on of the biggest frontend developer surveys, The State of
JavaScript 2018 [1], Angular is the leading framework that people don't want
to use again after having tried it.

So it's not merely HN criticism, this is a very common theme and having used
all popular big name fronted frameworks myself extensively, I can also see why
many people feel that way. Not gonna steer the discussion there, though, just
came here to point out that it's not a niche opinion.

[1] [https://2018.stateofjs.com/front-end-
frameworks/overview/](https://2018.stateofjs.com/front-end-
frameworks/overview/)

~~~
pjmlp
That survey is biased, because it makes Angular == Angular 2+ == AngularJS.

I used Angular 5 on two projects last year and was quite happy with the
experience.

~~~
alasdair_
It doesn’t conflate angular and angularjs at all - there is explicit mention
of both of them and the differences.

~~~
pjmlp
So where are the charts showing the difference between AngularJS and Angular
adoption?

[https://2018.stateofjs.com/front-end-
frameworks/angular/](https://2018.stateofjs.com/front-end-frameworks/angular/)

